# LA 2007: 2009 Nissan Murano shows its new face



## 666666 (Jul 28, 2008)

UPDATE: Video of live reveal and official press release added after jump









click above image to view TONS of new 2009 Nissan Murano pics

The new front end of the 2009 Nissan Murano is now visible in all its, ummm... glory, and the new shots of the interior may have eschewed Alex's initial concerns about the chintz-factor that plagued the last generation.

While we'll avoid any Battlestar Galactica references, we will say that the new front clip is a pretty large departure for Nissan, which obviously nixed the idea of aping the redesigned G-series sedan for a clean sheet makeover of its avant garde CUV. The profile is much the same as the current Murano, but the rear benefits from new LED taillamps and the roof has a skylight hovering over the second-row passengers.

Inside, the new Murano gets a huge helping of refinement, complete with a push-button start-system, wood and aluminum trim, optional Intelligent Key, Bose audio, DVD navigation, 9.3-gig hard drive and iPod connectivity (on LE models). Buyers who haven't ticked off all the options will get a standard audio system with a six-disc changer and an auxiliary jack.

Front- and all-wheel-drive models will get power from Nissan's 265-hp 3.5-liter V6 mated to a CVT,with five trim levels available: S, LS and LE, the latter of which will only be available with AWD.


----------



## palema (Aug 7, 2008)

Ah 
Good 
Like it 
The United States and a good car ah


----------



## palema (Aug 7, 2008)

Very beautiful car ah! Like to thank the.


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

The optional power liftgate is a nice feature too!


----------



## aliac (Aug 18, 2008)

It is expensive, can not afford. 
Unfortunately ah. 
But still like it


----------



## aliac (Aug 18, 2008)




----------

